# This is my recent recent figurative painting, please share your feedback



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

I did this figurative painting in 2017. How is it ? Please share your views 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

I like this piece....earthy, natural....and guttural ..........intimate with a sense of want/need but innocence as well I believe this is good work


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

cliftoncrockatt said:


> I like this piece....earthy, natural....and guttural ..........intimate with a sense of want/need but innocence as well I believe this is good work


Thank you Clifton <3


----------

